# Unikon users: Important update necessary



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I just got off the horn with Deister, the maker of Unikon ETS. I learned from them that there is a bug in OLD VERSIONS of their software which won't allow you to enter any birds into the system born 2012 or future. In other words, as we all start to enter our 2012 YB in our systems, it won't stick unless we have the current version of firmware/software.

I asked for instructions, etc and I will relay to those here what I was sent. So for those of you who, like me, have a club who is quite satisfied with "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mentality and haven't updated firmware in who knows how long, it may be time to do it. 



> NOTICE
> A NEW FIRMWARE UPDATE IS AVAILABLE ON OUR WEBSITE (WWW.UNIKON-USA.COM).
> 
> THE NEW UPDATE WILL ALLOW ENTRY OF THE 2012 BIRDS. THERE WILL BE NO CHARGE FOR THE DOWNLOAD.
> ...





> To input years above 2011:
> 1) the clock firmware must be updated to V3.51
> 2) the club antenna must updated to V2.92 or greater
> 3) the Administration software must be updated to V1.57.1.
> ...


I made a link to the pdf of the instructions so anyone can download it here.


----------

